# Raleigh, NC 4 year Black Male (pitiful!) Otis



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

This boy looks so sad! Looks like a skin issue, possible Demodex Mange since it is on the eye area, easily treated, treating one of my own now! He sure looks like he could use some TLC! Looks embarrassed for his camera shot. I am sure he can be a regal shepherd with treatment! 

Poor boy!

Otis 
ID #: 47793 
Type: Male Dog Breed: German Shepherd Color: Black In Shelter: 1 days Age: 4yrs 0mths 0wks Weight: 68 pound(s)*Location: *
820 Beacon Lake Drive
Raleigh, NC 27610 
*Hours of Operation
*Everyday Noon - 6 p.m.
*Phone:* 
919-212-PETS (7387)


----------



## My2Furkids (Sep 21, 2010)

Poor guy definitely needs a hug and some TLC for that skin condition


----------



## Mason05 (Jun 22, 2010)

Poor baby...Bump!


----------



## ripsofie (Oct 28, 2010)

I can't wait to open a GSD rescue to save him. And other gsds in high kill shelters.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP................. POOR Fellow, PLZ :help: :help: :help: :help:


----------



## Mason05 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Just went and evaluated him... this photo is misleading. He is more chow than shepherd and there is no question. Just want to give you all a heads up. We were not able to take him as he is def mixed and we are very low on space so are keepin the few homes we have open to pb shepherds. Thanks, Alisa


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------

